# BIS kündigt ArmA 3 für 2012 an



## Myke13021 (19. Mai 2011)

*BIS kündigt ArmA 3 für 2012 an*

Heute um 15:30 hat BIS nun offiziell ArmA 3 angekündigt. Wirklich viele Info's gibts noch nicht, hier mal was so alles durch Schrift oder Bild bereits angenommen werden darf.

Überarbeitete hauseigene RV Engine. Neu dazugekommen ist DX10 Support und PhysX unterstützung.
Umfangreiche Singleplayer Kampagne mit Cpt. Scott Miller als Hauptprotagonisten.
Die Ausrüstung sowie die Unform (Kleidung generell?) soll sich umfassend customisieren lassen (Waffenattachements?)
Neues feature: Scubadiving. Auch U-Boote sollen sich (endlich) realisieren lassen.

Daneben wurden wohl auch die altbekannten Aspekte überarbeitet:
Dedicated Server für Win und Linux
Modsupport, praktisch alles lässt sich umkrempeln oder komplett neu erstellen.
Noch einmal vergrösserte (im vergleich zum Vorgänger ArmA 2) komplett erkundbare Landschaften.
Umfangreicher Fuhrpark mit allen möglichen Fahr- und Flugzeugen (ingame Screenshot zeigt RAH-66 Comanche).


Dem ganzen vorangegangen ist eine Marketingkampagne bei der eine imaginäre Hackergruppe diverse BIS und Communityseiten attackiert hatte und dabei Hinweise hinterlassen hat. Wer das ganze mal angucken möchte, hier gibts die Möglichkeit dazu: Main Page - Arma Enigma Wiki

Screenshots:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Links/Quellen:
Offizielle ArmA 3 Seite: Arma 3 | official website
BI Studio Homepage zu ArmA 3: Arma 3
BI Forumthread zum "Hackerangriff": ArmA 2 site hacked - Bohemia Interactive Forums


----------



## GTA 3 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: BIS kündigt ArmA 3 für 2012 an*

Sieht eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## slayerdaniel (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: BIS kündigt ArmA 3 für 2012 an*

bitte diesmal etwas weniger Bugs und die Performance könnte auch besser sein


----------



## Myke13021 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: BIS kündigt ArmA 3 für 2012 an*



slayerdaniel schrieb:


> bitte diesmal etwas weniger Bugs und die Performance könnte auch besser sein


 
Da stimme sogar ich dir zu, als eingefleischter ArmA/BIS Fan. Aber ehrlich gesagt, persönlich bin ich schon zufrieden wenns nicht mehr bugs hat als ArmA 2 zu release. Immerhin hat BIS einen exzellenten ruf wenns um aftersale support geht. Aber das ist meine ganz persönliche Meinung.


----------



## RSX (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: BIS kündigt ArmA 3 für 2012 an*

Eben noch Arma 2 gezockt und dann DAS. Genial! Was seh ich da? F2000? Havoc? Geil! Sofort vorbestellen, wenn es möglich ist. Bei dem Support von BIS mach ich mir auch keine Sorgen um den Support / das Bugfixing.

Edit: Doch kein Havoc. 

Gruß


----------



## Hugo78 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: BIS kündigt ArmA 3 für 2012 an*

Mal überraschen lassen.


----------



## Ceyone (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: BIS kündigt ArmA 3 für 2012 an*

Hi,

hoffentlich diesmal mit vernünftigen Animationen besonders beim Nachladen/Laufen usw.
Bessere Sounds bei allen Geräuschen/Waffen ebenfalls,
für mich schon ein ziemlicher Atmosphäre-killer die beiden Sachen besonders für eine "Militärsimulation".

Naja gute KI und realistische Fahrzeugphysik wäre auch nicht schlecht.
Ich habe aber wenig Hoffnung das die genau das ausbessern.
Habe eher das Gefühl das es nur ein Grafikupdate bleibt und beschissen läuft wie eh und je.


----------



## Bartolomeus (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: BIS kündigt ArmA 3 für 2012 an*

Hallo,

na das hört sich soweit ja ganz gut an! Wenn man die Singleplayer Kampagne ohne große Bugs genießen kann, dann wäre ich schon recht zufrieden. 
Und ich hoffe das mit den U-Booten wird wirklich funktionieren. 

Jetzt heißt es nur noch bis 2012 warten! 

Marko


----------



## Stricherstrich (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: BIS kündigt ArmA 3 für 2012 an*

Sofern es keine Peudosimulation wird wie OPF: DR und OPF:RR wirds für Lans geholt!
E:Scheiß Smileys.


----------



## ~3χT@~ (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: BIS kündigt ArmA 3 für 2012 an*

Die Screenshots sehen ja schonmal vielversprechend aus!


----------



## Clonemaster (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: BIS kündigt ArmA 3 für 2012 an*

Hmm ich weis nicht, hab bereits ArmA 1 und ArmA 2 AddOn hier rumliegen und ich bin immer noch nicht
von diesem Spiel überzeugt...


----------



## Dyn@moFan (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: BIS kündigt ArmA 3 für 2012 an*

Gute Nachricht! Bin gespannt obs sie es diesmal schaffen mit weniger Bugs zun Release auszukommen. Ansonsten noch ein wenig Feinschliff und schon is das Ding gekauft! Freu mich drauf!


----------



## Sperrfeuer (19. Mai 2011)

Sieht schonmal viel versprechend aus. Jetzt noch ne ordentliche Wegfindung, Flüsse...

Aber ich bin optimistisch :]


----------



## Crytek09 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: BIS kündigt ArmA 3 für 2012 an*

mhh also ich finde ARMA 2 einfach nur grottig sry aber überhaupt nix für mich eine echte Militärsim... ist für mich was anderes angefangen vom Sound bis hin zum Gameplay einfach nur schlecht aber is ja immer Geschmackssache.


----------



## Kasjopaja (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: BIS kündigt ArmA 3 für 2012 an*

Muuahahahaa man freu ich mich drauf. Zocke sehr oft Arma2. Trotz n paar bugs, aber die Matches der EVO Maps machen riesig Spass. Haben und ne extra EVO map umgebaut XD. Kompletter Bundeswehr Style samt voll ausgestatteten Stützpunkt. Mal sehen ob heut wieder ne Runde geht ^^

Ich hoffe die lassen die Möglichkeiten der Kontrolle der Einheiten so wie sie ist. Wehe die schlachten arma 3 aus.

Die sollten nur die Hardware Unterstützung anpassen.


----------



## MidwayCV41 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: BIS kündigt ArmA 3 für 2012 an*

Und das Drama geht weiter. Wie wenig fertig wird der dritte Teil beim Release sein?


----------



## alm0st (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: BIS kündigt ArmA 3 für 2012 an*

Die Screens machen schon mal einiges her. Warum aber kein DX11 Support? Rein von der Perfomance und den Möglichkeiten wäre das doch wesentlich sinnvoller


----------



## wiley (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: BIS kündigt ArmA 3 für 2012 an*

danke für die news Myke 

hänge kaum noch im BI forum rum,daher ists völlig an mir vorbei gegangen^^
HOFFENTLICH wird der netcode verbessert (warping,rubberbanding).ragdoll und PhysX ist schonmal klasse.
ausserdem hoffe ich das die animationen (infanterie) diesmal komplett anders ablaufen.

freu mich drauf es in drei jahren kaufen zu können wenn es rechner+graka gibt die das stemmen können 
(bei arma1 musste man zwei jahre warten bis die hardware/patches ein gutes spielen ermöglichten und bei
arma2 hats nen gutes jahr gedauert)


----------



## Jack ONeill (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: BIS kündigt ArmA 3 für 2012 an*

Schaut nicht schlecht aus, ich werde mir Arma 3 sicher genauer anschaun


----------



## Myke13021 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: BIS kündigt ArmA 3 für 2012 an*



R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> Die Screens machen schon mal einiges her. Warum aber kein DX11 Support? Rein von der Perfomance und den Möglichkeiten wäre das doch wesentlich sinnvoller


 
Im BI Forum wird derzeit spekuliert dass dies die Mindestanforderungen sind, also DX10 mindestens, DX11 dann optional. Aber das sind bloss Spekulationen, von den Entwicklern hat sich dazu noch keiner geäussert.

Was die Systemanforderungen angeht, man darf nicht vergessen dass das Spiel nicht Spielerzentriert ist wie andere Titel. Bei anderen Spielen, jetzt mal salopp formuliert, sobald der Spieler ausser Sichtweite ist, setzt sich die KI hin und macht erstmal Zigarettenpause. 
Bei ArmA werden auch Kämpfe ausgefochten die der Spieler von seiner Position aus gar nicht mitkriegt. Das zerrt natürlich an den Ressourcen, dafür ist das Spielerlebnis dann auch jedesmal einzigartig.

Kann aber, bei falschem Missionsdesign, auch mal nach hinten losgehen. Hatten wir mal an einem Clanabend dass unsere befreundeten KI Truppen die Feinde derart rasch aufgerieben haben dass wir, als wir endlich im Einsatzgebiet waren, gerade noch ein "Mission erfolgreich abgeschlossen" zu sehen bekamen. 
Unser Missionsbastler meinte dann er müsse wohl noch etwas an der Mission feilen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: BIS kündigt ArmA 3 für 2012 an*

Sieht nicht schlecht aus, aber BF 3 kommt ja auch noch


----------



## Myke13021 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: BIS kündigt ArmA 3 für 2012 an*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Sieht nicht schlecht aus, aber BF 3 kommt ja auch noch


 
Ich denke doch dass die beiden Spiele nicht zwangsläufig dieselbe Klientel ansprechen. 
Oder zumindest nicht dieselbe "Spiellaune".


----------



## Myke13021 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: BIS kündigt ArmA 3 für 2012 an*

Ein Mitglied aus dem BI Forum hat mal basierend auf verfügbaren Bildern, Videos und Interviews alles zusammengetragen was bereits als für das Spiel bestätigt angesehen werden kann.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcM69Y5JKMU


----------



## spionkaese (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: BIS kündigt ArmA 3 für 2012 an*



MatzeAMD schrieb:


> Leck mich am Arsch ist die Grafik und Detailverliebtheit geil (wie auch schon bei den Vorgängern), sehen aus wie echte Fotos.
> 
> Da kann "Battlefield 3" einpacken


Glaubst du 
Ich weiß nicht was für Fotos du dir ansiehst, aber ArmA3 ist *weit *davon entfernt photorealistisch zu sein.


----------



## spionkaese (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: BIS kündigt ArmA 3 für 2012 an*



MatzeAMD schrieb:


> http://www.spieletester.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/arma3_200511_09.jpg
> 
> Besser als das Konsolengebremste Battlefield 3 siehts aufjedenfall aus, das ist klar.


Naja, besser 
Die Screenshots sehen nicht schlecht aus, aber die werden extra rausgesucht worden sein. Von BF3 haben wir schon eindrucksvolle Gameplay Videos gesehen.
 Mal davon abgesehen, wo wird BF3 von den Konsolen gebremst? DX11, 64 Spieler auf einer Map, etc.
Für die Konsolen wird nur beschnitten. Und Arma3 hat soweit ich weiß auch nicht die ziemlich eindrucksvolle Destruction 3.0. Hab mich in BC2 schon so dran gewöhnt, ohne gehts fast nicht mehr 

Edit: Der Edit war fies.
BF3 ist kein "Multiplattform-Mainstream-Casual Game". Die Rolle beansprucht COD schon für sich 
Und von der Landschaftsdarstellung haben wir noch nicht so viel gesehen. Die Stadt-Maps nicht schlecht aus, waren in dem Bereich aber auch nicht sooo aufwendig.


----------



## spionkaese (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: BIS kündigt ArmA 3 für 2012 an*



MatzeAMD schrieb:


> Du bist falsch informiert, schon in ArmA 2 2009 waren die Umgebungen komplett zerstörbar, Häuser, Zäune, Mauern alles, nur die Entwickler brauchen da nicht extra Namen dafür.
> 
> Schau dir mal ArmA 2 und Operation Arrowhead an, das ist Grafik auf allerhöchstem Niveau, kein Vergleich zu Bad Company 2 oder so.
> 
> BF3 Videos haben ziemlich enttäuscht, zu wenig detailreich.


 Ehm,ja 
Also ich fand BC2 deutlich überzeugender also Arma2.Ich vergleiche mal:
Ein Haus.
In BC2: die Wände stürzen ein, wenn das Haus instabil wird -> Decke kracht runter
In Arma2 konnte ich solche Effekte nicht sehen.

Außerdem fand ich die Texturen in BC2 deutlich schärfer als in Arma2. KLar, in beiden Spielen gabs Matsch, aber in BC2 waren der Boden und so meistens scharf.

Und was für Details fehlen dir denn?


----------



## spionkaese (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: BIS kündigt ArmA 3 für 2012 an*



MatzeAMD schrieb:


> Nunja, sag mir bitte was an diesem Bild hier unscharf ist:
> 
> http://www.armedassault.info/ftp/pics/news/pics1/screenshot_pc_arma_ii_operation_arrowhead1.jpg
> 
> ...


 1. In BC2 gibt es keinen Wald durch den man mit dem Panzer fahren könnte.
2.  omg, du hast ein Foto gefunden das scharfe Texturen hat. Sieht aber wirklich gut aus.
3. Ich hab leider nur die Demo von Arma2 und die F2P-Version gespielt, die wirklich grausige Texturen hatte, die Demo war besser.
4. Bäume konnte man schon in Crysis umhauen, das war 2007 
5. Hier mal ein Foto aus BC2 (MP) http://i47.tinypic.com/2i6oozc.jpg (das
 teil daneben tut mir leid, hab grad nix anderes über 200x150 gefunden)
Und hier ein Thread voller Bilder BF BC2 Eure schönsten BF BC2 Screenshots - ForumBase
Edit: Achso, Drohnen gabs auch in BC2


----------



## DarkMo (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: BIS kündigt ArmA 3 für 2012 an*

keine wälder vllt, aber wäldchen zumindest ^^ un in bc2 is alles zerstörbar. un nich etwa einfach im sinne von "ganz -> zerstört" sondern in vielen abstufungen. einen baum kannste von oben nach unten stückchenweise zerlegen. da brauch man nichma nen panzer zu. häuser sind auch schön stück für stück auseinander nehmbar. also grad im bereich der zerstörbaren umgebung sin sätze wie "da is bf mittlerweile unterlegen" ein heises eisen 

was ihr immer da drauf rumreiten müsst -.- bf hat soooviele andere schwachstellen xD da könnte man nen buch mit füllen, aber es wird immer nur der selbe quark hervorgeholt. un dann noch so sinnfreie kommentare, die davon zeugen, das derjenige nichma das cover von dem game kennt, geschweige denn bewegte bilder. so gehts mir mit arma und ich erlaub mir auch keine kommentare drüber. die gezeigten bilder sehen gut aus, keine frage. aber diese besichne minikrieg der hier seit wochen in jedem thread zum thema ausgetragen werden muss nervt einfach nur. sucht euch hobbies oder informiert euch :/

sinnloses gebashe hier. lasst hier über arma labern, un ned wieder sonen grabenkrieg vom zaun brechen. arma sieht gut aus, battlefield auch. beide bedienen andre genres, aber bf brauch sich sicherlich nich als causual game abstempeln lassen (nur weil die meisten spieler es so spielen, is das game ned so ^^). mir scheint eher, dass bf zw arma (dies mit der simulation für meinen geschmack übertreiben ^^) und cod positioniert is.


----------



## spionkaese (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: BIS kündigt ArmA 3 für 2012 an*



MatzeAMD schrieb:


> Ah ok, in BC2 gibts nichtmal Wälder, das vergaß ich
> Kein Wunder bei den Mini-Maps, in ArmA 2 ist halt eine ganze Landschaft detailgetreu nachgebaut
> Hier sieht man ja schon was Phase ist.
> 
> ...


Es gibt tropische Wälder in BC2. Nur kann man da nicht Panzer fahren 
Und ja,Bf Free sieht ******** aus(das Gameplay geht in die selbe Richtung) 
Und ich finde die Maps in BC2 nicht soo klein. Sie sind immerhin größer als in COD 
Natürlich sind sie kleiner als in Arma2(die ich persönlich zu groß finde), aber in BF3 werden sie wieder größer.

@DarkMo:
Seh ich genauso ^^


----------



## Superwip (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: BIS kündigt ArmA 3 für 2012 an*

Wow!

Also wenn es ansatzweise so gut wird wie es aussieht...


----------



## spionkaese (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: BIS kündigt ArmA 3 für 2012 an*



MatzeAMD schrieb:


> Was heißt "zu groß finde"?
> 
> Denkst ein G.I. kann sich bei Obama beschweren dass die Maps in Afghanistan viel zu groß sind???
> 
> ...


 Du bezeichnest also Arma als Ferrari und BF als Corsa. Das ist mal realitätsfern  
Und ich bin kein G.I. Ich darf mir aussuchen was ich will. Und ich mag halt die relativ kurzen Fahrten von BF und nicht das endlos lange rumgerenne von Arma


----------



## Myke13021 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: BIS kündigt ArmA 3 für 2012 an*

@spionkaese

nur zur info: in ArmA 2 free wurde die Texturqualität absichtlich drastisch reduziert, schliesslich will man ja noch ein oder zwei Vollversionen verkaufen. 

Und natürlich darfst Du dir aussuchen was Du lieber spielst. BF und ArmA haben ihr jeweils ganz eigenes Gameplay. Die einen spricht BF mehr an die anderen ArmA. Ist doch gut wenn unterm Strich für alle gesorgt ist, oder? Über features kann man sich streiten. BIS ist halt nicht das Riesenentwicklerstudio mit unbegrnztem Budget, die müssen ganz genau kalkulieren wo sie ihre Kapazitäten einsetzen um am ende das bestmögliche Ergebnis rauszuholen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: BIS kündigt ArmA 3 für 2012 an*



MatzeAMD schrieb:


> http://www.spieletester.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/arma3_200511_09.jpg
> 
> Besser als das Konsolengebremste Battlefield 3 siehts aufjedenfall aus, das ist klar.
> 
> ...



Das Militär trainiert künftig mit der Crytek Engine...

Ausserdem ist BF3 für den Computer entwickelt, es ist keine Konsolenportation.. und die Engine Frostbyte 2.0 ist auch modernste.. aber egal..

Wie gross die Maps in BF3 sein werden, kannst du auch nicht Wissen, die Rede war von bis zu 10x Grösse der Map Heavymetal, mit übrigens 64 Players..

Wer keine Ahnung hat, sollte den Mund nicht zu voll nehmen!


----------



## spionkaese (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: BIS kündigt ArmA 3 für 2012 an*



MatzeAMD schrieb:


> Genau, schließlich weißt du genauso wenig wie groß die Maps in BF3 werden.
> 
> Dass sie aber nicht so groß wie die ArmA-Landschaften werden solltest auch du wissen.
> 
> ...


 Hast du dir mal die Fault Line Trailer in 1080p angeguckt? Offensichtlich nicht, sonst würdest du nicht so einen Stuss reden.
Die PC-Version hat auch z.B. 64 Spieler (im Vergleich zu 24 auf der Konsole).
Außerdem: BF ist MP-orientiert. Da erwartet niemand viel vom SP.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: BIS kündigt ArmA 3 für 2012 an*



MatzeAMD schrieb:


> Ja hab ich, im Vergleich zu ArmA 3 kackt Battlefield ganzschön ab
> Wie schon Bad Company 2 (auch ein Konsolenport) kräftig gegenüber ArmA 2 Operation Arrowhead abgekackt hat.
> 
> Sowohl grafisch als auch inhaltlich, spaßmäßig sowieso, das ist klar.
> ...


 
Frostbite 2.0 läuft ja nicht mal richtig auf den Konsolen (max 30 FPS), Konsolen haben weniger Spieler und beschränkte Maps, was hat das mit einer Konsolenportation zu tun?

Also mit deinen 19 Posts würde ich hier das Maul nicht soweit aufreissen. Beleidigen brauchst du auch  niemanden nur weil du überhaupt keine Ahnung hast.
Geh  doch ins Arma Forum wenn das so toll ist. Hier machst du dich nur noch lächerlich(er)

Mit dir kann man sowieso nicht diskutieren, dein Niveau ist gleich hoch wie deine Kompetenz = 0

mfg Darkfleet85


----------



## Sperrfeuer (15. Juli 2011)

MatzeAMD schrieb:
			
		

> Ja hab ich, im Vergleich zu ArmA 3 kackt Battlefield ganzschön ab
> 
> Dein Post ist gemeldet, hier gehts um ArmA 3 und nicht um Bettelfeld-Kindergames!



Das Verhalten was du hier an den Tag legst ist genau das Verhalten, was leider einen Teil der ArmA-Community ausmacht. Alles andere schlecht reden etc. und genauso kritikresistent wie alle Fanboys egal von welcher Seite.
Die Destruction-Engine ist genau das was ich mir für ArmA3 wünschen würde (+ realistisches Verhalten gegenüber verschiedenen Munitionstypen). 
Zumal Battlefield für einen Shooter (ist ja auch keine Simulation wie ArmA) schon ziemlich erwachsen ist. Nix mit quickscope etc.
BF3 hat viele Dinge die ich mir in ArmA3 wünschen würde und umgekehrt genauso. Fakt ist jedoch, das beide Spiele in ihrem jeweiligem Genre führend sein werden.

Edit: bei so nem Verhalten schäme ich mich für die ArmA-Community...


----------



## Darkfleet85 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: BIS kündigt ArmA 3 für 2012 an*



MatzeAMD schrieb:


> Alles andere ist auch schlecht, geht das nicht in deinen Kopf?
> 
> ArmA ist der Platzhirsch, alles andere ist Casual-Kinderkacke von Kommerzfirmen wie "EA".
> 
> Du bist der typische Battlefieldler, null Akzeptanz gegenüber besseren Spielen.


 
Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis du hier gesperrt wirst mit deinem asozialen Verhalten!

Hier noch ein Screenshot falls er seinen Beitrag editiert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkMo (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: BIS kündigt ArmA 3 für 2012 an*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> BF3 hat viele Dinge die ich mir in ArmA3 wünschen würde und umgekehrt genauso.


 *hug* DAS is mal ne einstellung ^^ aber matze scheints ja eh scho nimmer zu geben. oder wars doch wieder thor?  unbelehrbar, immer der gleiche ton, stur wie ne tonne sägemehl. ich kann einfach nich glauben, das es davon wirklich gleich 3 hier geben soll ><

jedenfalls danke mods, fürs aufräumen.

zum thema: wasm ir schon in anderen threads auffiel: dieser "physik trailer" da (der ja hier auch aufgenommen wurde). das mit den kisten umfahrn un so. zum glück ar das nur ne alpha, wenn ichs richtig in erinnerung hab, aber das is ja sone krankheit überall heutzutage. wenn ich diese heliumgefüllten objekte immer seh - grausam. bei bc2 isses auch immer grandios, wie da die gartenstühle/tische bla beim dagegen rennen davonschwirren wie ein schwarm spatzen  kann man dem zeug ned nen realistisches gewicht geben?


----------



## N8Mensch2 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: BIS kündigt ArmA 3 für 2012 an*

Kann doch überhaupt kein "besser" oder "schlechter" geben. Die Spiele sind so unterschiedlich wie Birne und Apfel. Wenn mir die Birne besser schmeckt, ist der Apfel doch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (15. Juli 2011)

@DarkMo

Soweit ich mich erinnere gab es in dem längeren E3 Video ja u.a. die Aussage, das Sie da noch die meisten Sachen mit gewicht versehen müssen. Aber ein Riesensprung wird es trotzdem, wenn ich an das ArmA2-Fahrverhalten denke..


----------



## MariusDuszat (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: BIS kündigt ArmA 3 für 2012 an*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> wenn ich an das ArmA2-Fahrverhalten denke..


 
Wenn man keine Ahnung hat sollte man einfach die Fresse halten, schließlich hast du bis jetzt nur die Demo gespielt.

Spiel mal ein ArmA 2 *1.10*, das Fahrverhalten ist durch die Bank exzellent. Nirgendwo sonst kannst durch Zäune, Mauern und Wälder mit dem Tank pflügen.





N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Kann doch überhaupt kein "besser" oder  "schlechter" geben. Die Spiele sind so unterschiedlich wie Birne und  Apfel. Wenn mir die Birne besser schmeckt, ist der Apfel doch nicht  schlecht.


 
Dito.

Das eine ist Casual-Mainstream-Kinderkacke, das andere nicht.


----------



## Myke13021 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: BIS kündigt ArmA 3 für 2012 an*

Hmmm...MatzeAMD geht (ist gegangen worden) und Herr Marius Duszat kommt. Zufall? Ich denke eher nicht.

Ausserdem, was hat Fahrverhalten mit Fahrühysik zu tun? Bitte die ausgeteilten Ratschläge (von wegen Ahnung) auch selber befolgen. Die Firma dankt.


----------



## kühlprofi (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: BIS kündigt ArmA 3 für 2012 an*



MariusDuszat schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat sollte man einfach die Fresse halten, schließlich hast du bis jetzt nur die Demo gespielt.
> 
> Spiel mal ein ArmA 2 *1.10*, das Fahrverhalten ist durch die Bank exzellent. Nirgendwo sonst kannst durch Zäune, Mauern und Wälder mit dem Tank pflügen.
> 
> ...




Sag mal wieviele Accounts willst du eigentlich noch erstellen? 
Ich habe mir einmal die Arma 2 gameplay videos von Arma angeschaut, das Spiel sieht aus wie Battlefield 1942 (ca. vor 10 Jahren).
Was meinst du mit Mainstream? BF3 ist nicht ohne Grund Millionen Mal vorbestellt. Hat nicht die besten Stuidos als Entwickler und eine beachtliche Entwicklungszeit.
Mit deinem PC wird BF3 bestimmt nicht mal laufen, und ich bin froh läuft so einer wie du nicht auf BF3 Server rum. 

Hast du Ahnugn von Spiele engines? Grafikengines? Weisst du was z.b. Ambient Occlusion ist? 
Ich glaube langsam du weiss so gar nichts - nur, dass du bei Arma hängengeblieben bist und hier damit alle nervst.
Arma 2 mag zwar eine Simulation sein, realistisch finde ich das ganze aber überhaupt nicht.




> Nirgendwo sonst kannst durch Zäune, Mauern und Wälder mit dem Tank pflügen.



Das kann man in diversen anderen Spielen auch. In BFBC2 kannst du auch Wälder und Häuser mitm Panzer flach machen.
In BF 3 werden herumfliegende Teile dich sogar verletzten. Sogar in Red Faction kann man mit Fahrzeugen alles platt machen, so ein Senf was du hier erzählst.



> Casual-Mainstream-Kinderkacke,



Das iPhone ist auch Mainstream, weil es eines der besten Smartphones ist, so als Vergleich.


----------



## Myke13021 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: BIS kündigt ArmA 3 für 2012 an*



> Was meinst du mit Mainstream? BF3 ist nicht ohne Grund Millionen Mal vorbestellt.


Verkaufszahlen/Vorbestellungen haben nur bedingt was mit der Ausstattung zu tun. Beispiel gefällig? Wie oft wurde der VW Golf inzwischen verkauft? Ist er deshalb das beste Auto aller Zeiten? Er ist gut, ohne frage, aber bestimmt bestimmt nicht der beste.


> Hat nicht die besten Stuidos als Entwickler und eine beachtliche Entwicklungszeit.


Das ist eine subjektive Aussage. Kann man weder dementieren noch bestätigen, die persönliche Meinung ist da zu sehr Faktor.


> Ich habe mir einmal die Arma 2 gameplay videos von Arma angeschaut, das  Spiel sieht aus wie Battlefield 1942 (ca. vor 10 Jahren).


Das ist ja wohl ein Scherz, oder?

BF 1942




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ajkWNO3ac9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ArmA 2




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OQ_1Lv4KLSI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (16. Juli 2011)

MariusDuszat schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat sollte man einfach die Fresse halten, schließlich hast du bis jetzt nur die Demo gespielt.
> 
> Spiel mal ein ArmA 2 1.10, das Fahrverhalten ist durch die Bank exzellent. Nirgendwo sonst kannst durch Zäune, Mauern und Wälder mit dem Tank pflügen.



Manchmal kann man sich echt nur an den Kopf fassen. Ich habe ArmA, ArmA2+OA+Reeinforcements gekauft und gespielt und spiele sie auch immer noch gerne.

Aber nen Panzer wird nunmal nicht bemerkbar langsamer, wenn er durch nen Holzzaun brettert. In ArmA2 schon.
Oder fahr mal mit dem Jackal so schnell über einen Hügel das du "fliegst". Dann siehst du die Mängel.
Aber das sind ja Enginemängel, die mit ArmA3 hoffentlich behoben sind.

Ich liebe dieses Spiel wirklich, aber im Gegensatz zu dir bin ich nicht blind und sehe die Mängel, ebenso wie BIS. Die haben ja selbst in allen E3 Präsentationen direkt gesagt was noch nicht läuft, was friher nicht gut war.


----------



## Myke13021 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: BIS kündigt ArmA 3 für 2012 an*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BIS veröffentlicht 4 neue Screenshots von ArmA 3. Der vierte ist zu gross zum hochladen darum hier der link zum vierten: http://www.arma3.com/devblog/Aphrodite_Arma3_screenshots_forums_003.jpg


----------



## kühlprofi (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: BIS kündigt ArmA 3 für 2012 an*



Myke13021 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Geschmackssache, mir gefällts überhaupt nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (27. Juli 2011)

Also mir gefällt es 
Ich hoffe einfach auf besseres, dichtes Gras, was möglichst nicht nur eine Texturwand ist.


----------



## Myke13021 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: BIS kündigt ArmA 3 für 2012 an*

Über Geschmack lässt sich streiten...oder auch nicht, je nach Geschmack. 

@Sperrfeuer
wenn ich das richtig sehe auf dem ersten Bild stehen der APC und der Scout mitten in Bambus...das gehört ja auch zu der Gattung "Gras".


----------



## Sperrfeuer (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: BIS kündigt ArmA 3 für 2012 an*

Ja, der Bambus sieht toll aus xD
Aber das Gras wirkt schon wieder so blockartig


----------



## Myke13021 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: BIS kündigt ArmA 3 für 2012 an*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ja, der Bambus sieht toll aus xD
> Aber das Gras wirkt schon wieder so blockartig


 
Du hast sicher recht, allerdings denke ich dass es sich dabei um einen Kompromiss zwischen Aussehen und Performance handelt. Aber das ist reine Spekulation.


----------

